# Which ADSL wireless modem router to buy ?



## hgaaditya (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey guys I'm from Bangalore,and i'm gettin a new BSNL DSL broadband connection this week,and i was planning to buy my own own wireless modem. I searched for a while on the internet and narrowed down my search to these 2:

1)DLink DSL 2730 U N150 Wireless
D-Link DSL-2730U Wireless N 150 ADSL2+ 4-Port Router | Router | Flipkart.com
&

2)ASUS DSL N10E wireless N150
Asus DSL-N10E Wireless-N150 ADSL Modem Router | Router | Flipkart.com

I also have these in my mind but i have never heard of that brand so not very interested in it,,,

DLink DSL 2750
D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router | Router | Flipkart.com


TP-Link
TP-LINK TD-W8951ND 150Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router | Router | Flipkart.com

The thing is i know that DLink is a very reputed and reliable brand but still asus has got a few good features and its not a bad company...im using a asus mobo.....

So please let me know which one to choose from these....
Any advice is welcome...and thank you in advance...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2012)

below Rs.7000 only options worth considering are Asus & TP-LINK in modems/routers.again Asus is more known for its wifi routers so for modem+router only option left is TP-LINK.you don't know but TP-LINK is the biggest brand in home/small office segment in the world & on any major international broadband forum/shopping site TP-LINK is the preferred option for its price in most cases.get this 300mbps version & also flipkart is usually overpriced.
TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS


----------



## hgaaditya (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you for your input sir..but i couldnt understand why you didnt mention Dlink in your list...And Also i have a old modem with me,must be utstarcom or zte ....should i buy just a router and use it with the old modem ...or just buy a new modem+router....
I think the seperate modem and router setup might be slow.....please let me know what you think..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 2, 2012)

like i said in my previous post dlink/netgear/belkin etc are not good choices if you are spending less than 7000.below 7000 only good options are tp-link & asus.you can buy either a router or modem+router & there will be no difference regarding speed.configuring modem+router is simpler than configuring separate modem and router setup but if in future you decide to use cable broadband(like sify,beam,YOU etc) or reliance broadband then a router will come handy since these services usually don't work so well with modem+router.


----------



## hgaaditya (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you john...then i think i wil just buy a cheap router and wil use the existing modem.. My internet  speed is just 1mbps so it wont be problem for the zte modem i guess,..and as far as configuring..im into computers and geeky stuff..so shouldnt be a problem....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2012)

then get this.best router for its price:
TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router | Router | Flipkart.com


----------

